# choking with lumpy food



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi
i am having probs with tyler giving him lumpy food he gags and chokes on it i been trying for 3 months now and he still cant eat it, he has asthma type sypmtoms and is on inhalers which is now under control but getting him to eat this type of food is really hard dont know what to do as im still giving him smooth jars or yogurts and that is all he is getting ive tried him with bread ect but he cant swallow it and chokes it is really frustrating as he should be eating a variety of food now as he is nearly 11 months he was ventolated at birth for 8 days with pnuemonia and dont know if the tube may have damaged his throat, whats yr opinion as im stuck what to do
thank  u for any advice u can give
love pip xx


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Pip,

Sorry it has taken me a while to reply but i was wondering how you are getting on with tyler?? 

Is he doing any better with lumps

Let me know how you are getting on

Luv V xxx


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi verity

sorry its taken a while to reply to u  have been away, he still isnt doing better with lumps, he cant eat any jarred food im giving my own but having to mash it down and make it quite sloppy still, as slitgh lumps he chokes so still not sure what to do, any advice would be great

thanks
pip xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Pip

How is he with finger foods??

Jxx


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi jeanette

he wont have them he wont pick them upi try to put in his hand but he throws it  he does try the biscotties and carrot puffs but again he chokes if he has a biggish lump with the finger foods i break them up and put them in his mouth but have to do it smalllike the size of a baby finger nail any thing bigger he just gags it seems to me that its the swallowing action he cant do unless the food is quite sloopy.

love pip xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Pip

Often toddlers can have difficulty with lumpy foods but not finger foods (something to do with the baby getting food of the spoon).

As he has problems I would be inclined to go and see your GP and explain whats happening. You could ask for a referral to be done to a speech therapist so that his swallowing can be looked at by an expert.

Let me know how you get on.

Jeanettex


----------

